# BKA: iTAN-Verfahren keine Hürde mehr für Kriminelle



## Newsfeed (18 Mai 2009)

Viele Phishing-Schäden sind auf Banking-Trojaner zurückzuführen, die per Man-in-the-Middle-Attacke iTANs für eigene Transaktionen nutzen. Für den weiteren Geldtransfer werden statt Finanzagenten nun liebesuchende Personen missbraucht.

Weiterlesen...


----------

